# Anybody know of?



## 1magus (May 25, 2008)

Any mind control stories that are on Furr Affinity? I have tried looking but so far I have only found a couple and was wondering if anybody knew of any good ones?

Keep in mind do not give me links to Guro/ Snuff please.......

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 25, 2008)

Not that I know of, but there are a lot on Yiffstar.


----------



## lobosabio (May 26, 2008)

I would guess there's most likely something out there.  The problem's finding it. I can't help you there.


----------



## Kindar (May 27, 2008)

I have one at http://www.furaffinity.net/view/112724/


----------



## Talosar (May 31, 2008)

"Mind control" can cover a lot of things, so I'm not entirely sure of what you're looking for, but if you like actual hypnosis stories there are quite a few high-quality writings here:  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chrysops55/


----------



## TopazThunder (May 31, 2008)

I'm currently polishing a chapter that involves a sort of mind control, only it's more like faerie glamour. But Elves and the fae were famous for mind control. 

It's not furry though, so if that's what you're looking for, best steer clear.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 31, 2008)

Odd that s/he hasn't posted anything else since...


----------

